
“W” is for Facebook (in Google’s Instant Search) - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/w-is-for-facebook-in-googles-instant-search/
======
Shakattack
For me it just shows the local weather...

~~~
stuartjmoore
Try "ww".

